# Do you smack your dogs?



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

This has been bugging me since yesterday. I know it's probably a bit controversial since obviously there's smacking, then there's beating. I am in no way referring to the latter, or accusing anyone who does tap their dog on the nose of beating the dog.

My uncle was here, Bailey grabbed something out of his bag and ran off with it, at which point my uncle hit him, it was only a light smack, but I was livid, immediately told him not to hit him, ever.

He apologised to both me and Bailey, situation over. But it made me think. Everyone I know with a dog smacks their dogs. Everyone (Please don't confuse that with beating, I mean smacks to deter unwanted behaviour). In the park you see owners smacking dogs with leads for not coming when called (yeah, that'll work )

I had always thought by smacking them you're doing nothing but teaching them to fear you. That and I honestly just couldn't bring myself to smack them, I'd feel too guilty. 

Am I wrong? Am I in the minority by not doing so?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I've only smacked Ollie once for eating a chicken bone, but it was a one-off and felt really bad after. I wouldn't recommend it as a training method, but I wouldn't be angry at anyone else for doing it to their dog (as long as it's just one smack, and not beating (obviously)). I wouldn't want anyone smacking my dog though, me and my family are the only ones who can tell him off, I wouldn't expect strangers to tell him off and if they touched him, they would get a smacking from me.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I posted on here ages ago that I had smacked Moppet I felt such a bully and all my other dogs stood there staring at me as if to say why did you do that and poor Moppet just started groveling around me,never ever again


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't think there's ever a need to smack your dog. though saying that- I smack Nero's bum!  But only when he's lying next to me- I like to use it like a furry drum :lol:  (obviously I mean I smack it as part of stroking him! Not a nasty proper smack-smack!)


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

suewhite said:


> I posted on here ages ago that I had smacked Moppet I felt such a bully and all my other dogs stood there staring at me as if to say why did you do that and poor Moppet just started groveling around me,never ever again


Don't feel bad, I smacked Novak once, out of pure reaction. He seems to have a thing for fur on the edges of sleeves etc. My friend brought her 2 year old around and her coat had fur around the hood, he grabbed it and pulled, almost pulling the baby over. Out of pure reaction I slapped him on the back.

I felt amazingly guilty, and the look he gave me made me feel worse lol.


----------



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

I have never smacked a dog and I don't think I ever would because as you said its just teaching them to fear you. Also, because all the animals I walk/look after don't belong to me I have no right to smack them anyway. Normally I just ignore bad behaviour and praise good behaviour that seems to work.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

yes sometimes...........................


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Ime sure if i think back they might have had the odd smacked bottom.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Yes i've smacked my dogs over the years.I did smack Kai on his bum a few weeks ago (not hard i might add),he was so hypo and refuse to listen when i told him to get down from the sofa.*


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

I smack Alfie when we are playing, gets him all excited


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

rona said:


> I smack Alfie when we are playing, gets him all excited


:arf::arf::drool::001_wub::yesnod::yesnod:


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. But I'm not talking about when playing.

I mean to discipline your dogs.

A lot of my friends have dogs, and think nothing of giving the dog a whack when it's misbehaving. That's the type of smacking I was talking about.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

Lyceum said:


> Thanks for the replies. But I'm not talking about when playing.
> 
> I mean to discipline your dogs.
> 
> A lot of my friends have dogs, and think nothing of giving the dog a whack when it's misbehaving. That's the type of smacking I was talking about.


yes i do that sometimes............


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Never!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't smack my dogs or kids! Sometimes I give the old man a bit of a slap but he loves it lol


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Not delibrately, no. Ive been abit forceful when trying to remove nasty things fromt their mouths before and I did once smack Adam as a puppy when he decided to eat a live wire as a reaction. He flew across the room and gave me such a hurt look.
Im more a cuddles and distraction type of person, plus my dogs dont misbehave in any major ways.
TBH when I had my bunnies if they were naughty/aggressive I used to punish them with a darned good cuddling too!!


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Nobody I knows smacks their dog. I wouldn`t. If you resort to violence you`ve already lost the battle.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

Lyceum said:


> This has been bugging me since yesterday. I know it's probably a bit controversial since obviously there's smacking, then there's beating. I am in no way referring to the latter, or accusing anyone who does tap their dog on the nose of beating the dog.
> 
> My uncle was here, Bailey grabbed something out of his bag and ran off with it, at which point my uncle hit him, it was only a light smack, but I was livid, immediately told him not to hit him, ever.
> 
> ...


Yep! I hAVE! Normally when it has been my first instinct to stop em doing something in a hurry ! like pincing or grabbing something off me! but I certainly don't make a habit! and have never smacked whilst/during training!


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

I will admit that when Nelson was a puppy/young dog, he did get a few smacks. He was hardly naughty. I smacked him when he rolled in a dead cat and I had to go collect him, or example. But I was only 13 at the time and didn't know any better. I also smacked him when he picked up something from the oroad (we have poison out out here and I didn't want him eating anything as I was worried). I am not excusing myself and I feel terrible for it. BUt I knew no better at the time. Considering how young I was, I actually think I did an amazing job of raising him. I had wanted a dog since forever and the agreement was that i would look after him if he got one. I of course wish I hadn't smacked him the times I did, but after about the age of 2 or 3 I don't think I smacked him since. I still wish I never had...

And I hate to admit this. But even though I was 22 when I got Bella and knew much much much better then, I did once lose my patience and smack her. It was in the first month of owning her, and has never happened since.

So, no I don't smack my dogs, but it has happened in the past


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

This is a difficult one, isn't it? Sometimes it is hard not to, but one does try. Chasing after a dog that has stolen something and smacking them is pretty pointless though, since it is too late then anyway. If you were to smack Ferdie's bum he wouldn't feel it anyway - his bum is enormous!


----------



## Jomox (Sep 4, 2010)

Never smack dogs no! Body Language/Speech/Hand Signals all thats needed. To be honest though am mainly associated around big dogs so even if you smacked them they wouldn't really feel it!


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Dogs do not hit each other so they do not understand that being hit is a chastisement. They do not understand our violence. Anyone who hits their dog needs to ask themselves why they have got a dog at all if they haven't got the patience to train and understand it.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> But it made me think. Everyone I know with a dog smacks their dogs. Everyone (Please don't confuse that with beating, I mean smacks to deter unwanted behaviour). In the park you see owners smacking dogs with leads for not coming when called (yeah, that'll work )


No, I don't smack my dogs - but remember the vast majority of pet owners have no idea how to train a dog, and the majority of the rest only have pretty basic knowledge. Considering how many people (particularly older generations) think smacking children is an acceptable correction, it's hardly suprising that they think this is how you train a dog too.


----------



## Daggre (May 2, 2010)

Yes, when she was little, before I knew better.

Didn't work, it was just out of anger and frustration and for all the wrong reasons, therefore just made her more excited.

Certainly would not do it again.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Glad to hear I'm not the only one. I just don't see what it achieves.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I never smack my dogs.

I was visiting a friend and her dog when Bizkit started to dig the patio gravel and she slapped him really hard and screamed his name. 

When I challenged her she said she though she was smacking her dog, so I asked her why she shouted "Bizkit"? Then she admitted that she slaps her dog for everything, including when she gets in from work if it has peed or pooped. 

Her and her house mates said you cannot train a dog without using physical punishment, I pointed out that they had all complimented me on how well behaved my dogs are and I never use physical punishment and gave them a lesson in positive reinforcement.

Smacking a dog is totally pointless it just makes them fearful of you.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Never have, never will. I have been tempted to smack a couple of other dog owners while Ive been out with him but never wanted to smack him.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

No smacking doesn't work and if anything makes them more excited and you feel guilty. I do SHOUT "NO" though and that seems to work well.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I only ever really smacked Tiger once and it was just a reflex, he jumped up at me in the park and bit my face - and I think it's just a natural reaction to hit out when something like that happens in your face. I felt awful because he was cowering all the way home with his tail between his legs  

normally if he nips or bites me (usually while playing) then I give him a tap on the nose, say "NO" and walk away but I don't 'smack' him.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I smacked Duke once, enough to make him yelp and go outside.

We were playing, this was when I first got him, and I was right next to him holding my daughter who is 3 months, close enough so he can sniff to say hello. I then put her in her rocker for her nap time, as usual and he bit her leg, made her scream and out of pure reaction I smacked him. Quite hard admittedly, I felt slightly bad, but it was my natural first instinct to do so. 

I'd never EVER use it as a training method, and I've never smacked him since. Needless to say he's never mouthed or bitten my daughter, he licks her legs and her toes (makes her giggle loads!). He still mouths us, me my partner and my 4 year old but she's old enough now and she understands that if he mouths her or bites her, she gets up and sits on the sofa ignoring him until I say it's ok to play again. 

Doesn't seem to be effective at all, but I think I'll worry about it if he's still doing it in 8 months time


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

CarolineH said:


> Dogs do not hit each other so they do not understand that being hit is a chastisement. They do not understand our violence. Anyone who hits their dog needs to ask themselves why they have got a dog at all if they haven't got the patience to train and understand it.


that is not a good analogy. Dogs bite each other which must feel like a smack. They dont walk each other on the lead though or make them say in a sit or a down or any of the other things we teach our dogs.

I will smack a dog on the bum to get its attention but I dont think it works as a punishment.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Once - All my own fault thro frustration for handling the situation badly - I picked Heidi up and thank God realised what I was doing before it was too late. The hand that was about to come in and smack slowed right down to a tap accompanied by a "naughty girl" in a light hearted but "I mean it" way.

In a way, altho I'm ashamed, I'm glad it happened. It's a constant reminder to me whenever I am handling a situation badly or stressed.

Not something I would ever want to do. 
A "smack" altho not a beating, inflicts pain


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

When Oscar was a pup, he nipped my toe and then got his teeth stuck in my sock. I got a fright and as a reflex, I shoved him with my foot to get him off. It wasn't a proper kick and he didn't seem too fussed but boy, did I feel bad!! I still feel guilty even 2 years later.  I would never smack him. A loud "NO!" will usually suffice.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Blitz said:


> that is not a good analogy. Dogs bite each other which must feel like a smack. They dont walk each other on the lead though or make them say in a sit or a down or any of the other things we teach our dogs.
> 
> I will smack a dog on the bum to get its attention but I dont think it works as a punishment.


Agree it never works as a punishment and i would never smack as a way of training a dog but like you and i wouldnt really say it was a smack but a tap on the bum always gets molly out of the dishwasher, doesnt work the next time its open her heads back in no its never a serious smack and she obviously know that doesnt she.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

There is a world of difference between a tap on the bum to get attention and slapping hard (possibly multiple times) with the flat of the hand as a punishment. I stand by what I said in that instance - dogs do NOT understand our violence. In addition, it only serves to confuse and/or frighten them and is serves NO purpose where training is concerned. Only <insert word of preference here - mine is 'dorks'> who have not bothered to learn how to train dogs properly give them slappings, beatings etc as punishments or to 'stop a behaviour'.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I have, yes.

Would I now? No.

I was brought up in a home where the training was old school.

I have and sometimes still do tap on the bum.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

There has been a couple of threads on this very theme of late and I have noticed that some folks in particular are inconsistent with their answers. Yes they do and would in one thread and yet, no they would not in others?
If some claim dogs to be consistent animals and like their lives to be consistent it makes me wonder what confusions are set in a dogs mind when their apparent owners change their opinions and responses to suit certain threads?
Whether its a tap/smack/or slap to deter a dog from unwanted behaviour these actions still constitute physical reprimands (assault) and methods that should not be applied to animals.
If only knowledge and expertise with dogs was passed down through the generations as it is in many areas of the world Im sure there wouldnt be such a need for for the flood of dog training books and experts with contradictory methods of training and problem solving.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

I flicked Rupert on his nose yesterday and pushed him away from me after he went for Kai. 

I'd never, EVER hit him with any force to hurt him, but I certainly did it in a way so he knew I wasn't playing.



Zaros said:


> If only knowledge and expertise with dogs was passed down through the generations as it is in many areas of the world I'm sure there wouldn't be such a need for for the flood of dog training books and experts with contradictory methods of training and problem solving.


Hmmm, in the 80s it was the done thing to whack your dog with a newspaper or slipper...not sure I agree with the above. It's only because of such books that we are becoming more enlightened if you ask me.

Its the same debate you could have re smacking a kid. I can remember a few times (very, very rarely, 3 in fact) where my mum slapped me on the arse or legs, and my dad has never hit me, but I can't say its done me any harm or turned me into a bad, misadjusted person.

There is a big difference between assaulting someone and reprimanding them, in my opinion. But everyone is entitled to theirs.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes, I've lost my temper with Ziggy and smacked her - I think twice. Once was when she growled at me and showed her teeth when she was on the bed and I told her to move - not get off, just shove over to make room for me. I hauled her off, smacked her and dragged her down stairs, shut her in the bathroom for the night. She's never threatened me again. Another time was on a walk by the sea. Soon after getting on the beach I realised I hadn't got a ball, and Ziggy refused to come back and have her lead on so we could go back to the car for it, which was parked on a busy road. Two hours later, getting dark, me so angry no sentient being would have come within 50 yards of me, Zig cold and miserable, I caught her when she fell into a deep pool and I had to drag her out by her collar, then hit her. I 'm not proud of it. I haven't hit Kite.


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

He doesnt bite me,so why would I smack him?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Horse and Hound said:


> Hmmm, in the 80s it was the done thing to whack your dog with a newspaper or slipper...not sure I agree with the above. It's only because of such books that we are becoming more enlightened if you ask me.


That may well have been the case for some and even the most but if animal skills were passed on/handed down I firmly believe that the problem dog would be something of a rarity. People would be more prepared intuitively to identify an issue developing in an animal which could be rectified in the short term through learned experience passed on rather than the long term. Searching books/asking for advice takes time and time ingrains a behaviour (allows it to surface in its entirety) often complicating or prolonging that nuisance.
It's far easier to solve a little issue than a large one.
The longevity of dog ownership and the future welfare of dogs depends on the expertise of everyone concerned, and so to those who do pass on their knowledge it seems a pointless waste of time to die with all that information and let the new generation start from the very beginning.


----------



## Lady3131 (Nov 26, 2009)

I saw a woman in the park the other day smack her 5 month king charles puppy because (get this) he wanted to greet my puppy! *shock horror* 

The poor little thing cowered on the floor so it obviously wasn't his first smack. I was appalled and told her he was quite welcome to meet my puppy but felt awful for even being in the park and being a temptation to him. 

What was really sad was that he was a lovely dog and totally wasted on an owner that doesn't understand dog body language. I honestly believe there are better training methods out there, in the same way I wouldn't smack a child I don't see why I'd need to smack my dog.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I hate to see puppies being mistreating like that. Its a familar sight round here for people to be walking Staff pups off lead on busy streets then going mad, screaming and smacking them when they wander off. I dont see how anyone can stand the hurt look you get if you do hit them TBH.
I do fake kick the dogs on occassion though if that counts!!LOL Sometimes when Im walking all 3 one of them forgets to watch where they are walking and veers into my path. If they keep doing it I bring my foot forward and slowly push them, like Ive kicked them but with no force. It does make them pay attention to where my feet are for the rest of the walk!!LOL


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I know a lot of dog owners round here who smack their dogs, and it's usually people who are older and say they have experience with dogs.  There are quite a lot of snobby people round here and most of them smack their dogs.


----------



## Plabebob (Nov 30, 2009)

I have tapped him on the nose sometimes when he's eating something that could hurt him, or if he could hurt someone else (like grabbing their trousers & tripping them up...) But his nose is so short that it's hard to aim for & he just thinks it' a game anyway!

Boxers like a lot of rough play & I think I'd have to hit him pretty hard for it to have any effect & then I'd just feel horrible. So no. If I can make him jump then that's enough to make him stop doing something dangerous.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Zaros said:


> That may well have been the case for some and even the most but if animal skills were passed on/handed down I firmly believe that the problem dog would be something of a rarity.


But that's what I am saying. In the 80s it was ok to hit your dog with a rolled up newspaper, it was ok to feed it Pedigree chum.

If ideals didn't adapt, we'd all be doing the above, surely?


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Definitely not


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

No , I want my dogs to love me, not fear me


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Dogs dont hit or shout but get their point across

I try and follow this


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

No I don't. If he's not listening I will poke him on the shoulder if he's not got a lead on but it's not hard it's just like cooey look at me!

My Papa has never smacked a dog and all his were lovely, my aunt does smack hers and he is also lovely, but I like to think if my Papa could manage not to so will I, he's had about nine dogs.

When I was in the park a couple years ago a staffie came hurling up to me and my friends on the swings just so excited to see people! Didn't go back to owner when called and jumped up gently, man ran up to it belting it with the lead he had  that dog had such a sweet face and only meant well.


----------



## merlin39 (Jun 7, 2010)

I must confess to tapping merlin gently when his mouthing gets out of hand, ouch just winds him up more so you need to break the cycle. It is only v gentle tho, just enough to snap him out of it. I find on the whole that a touch is all that is required, by that i mean literally a gentle poke or push just to get there attention off whatever it is. Merlin barks at our cats when he gets excited and a light touch is all it takes to draw his Attention. Cm practises the touch a lot which is why I decided to try it. I see no need at all to beat a dog it would only instill fear!


----------



## tjk (Sep 1, 2010)

i dont ever ever smack but other half has done especialy after they took all the washing in the garden after it rained  but ive been working on him an he hasnt smacked eiither of em for ages :thumbup:
i honestly think its just cruel as they dont know why you are doing it and it definatley makes them scared of that person if done often


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> When I was in the park a couple years ago a staffie came hurling up to me and my friends on the swings just so excited to see people! Didn't go back to owner when called and jumped up gently, man ran up to it belting it with the lead he had  that dog had such a sweet face and only meant well.


How to teach a dog NOT to come back eh?  Poor dog.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Our new neighbour smacked their dog the other night when we ran into each other in the culde-sac because it was behaving very aggressively towards my dog, it just agitated it & made it start snarling at my dog
Bob reacts well to commands in a stern voice, his previous owner hit him & when he came to us he was hand shy but he's much better now, smacking would undo the good work


----------



## Caz2010 (Sep 12, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Our new neighbour smacked their dog the other night when we ran into each other in the culde-sac because it was behaving very aggressively towards my dog, it just agitated it & made it start snarling at my dog
> Bob reacts well to commands in a stern voice, his previous owner hit him & when he came to us he was hand shy but he's much better now, smacking would undo the good work


I couldnt agree more.

I dont smack my gang, I would feel too guilty afterwards.

What I prefer is I have established myself as the pack leader and ANY change in the tone of my voice stops them in their tracks.

The only thing smacking or hitting an animal does is break the bond between you and leads to mistrust.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

What a stupid thread this is
ow and no i dont:incazzato:


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

I wouldn't dream of it! Smacking as discipline acheives nothing but a fearful dog, I want my dog to enjoy time with me, and to be pleased to see me not to fear me  Nobody else in the house would smack him either, it's unnaceptable for anyone to hit anything in our house


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

MissShelley said:


> I wouldn't dream of it! Smacking as discipline acheives nothing but a fearful dog, I want my dog to enjoy time with me, and to be pleased to see me not to fear me  Nobody else in the house would smack him either, it's unnaceptable for anyone to hit anything in our house


good post could not have said it better:thumbup:


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

cav said:


> What a stupid thread this is
> ow and no i dont:incazzato:


My apologies if you find someone asking opinions stupid. I was asking as it had been on my mind, having seen/spoken to a lot of other dog owners I felt I was in the minority by not whacking my dog. Feel free to ignore any other threads I post that you find 'stupid'.

Maybe it's something I got off my mum. I've had dogs all my life, my mum bought me one for my 1st birthday because she didn't want me to have a fear of dogs. We got a collie when I was ten, so had two dogs then. They lived till they were 19 and 20 and never once did my mum hit them, ever. So it was never the norm for me to whack a dog when it misbehaved.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Lyceum said:


> My apologies if you find someone asking opinions stupid. I was asking as it had been on my mind, having seen/spoken to a lot of other dog owners I felt I was in the minority by not whacking my dog. Feel free to ignore any other threads I post that you find 'stupid'.
> 
> Maybe it's something I got off my mum. I've had dogs all my life, my mum bought me one for my 1st birthday because she didn't want me to have a fear of dogs. We got a collie when I was ten, so had two dogs then. They lived till they were 19 and 20 and never once did my mum hit them, ever. So it was never the norm for me to whack a dog when it misbehaved.


Well ive got a few dogs different breeds(cavaliers,staffie,st bernard) and ive never once needed raise my hand to one so when i see a thread asking if i smack my dogs i thought OMG

Im sorry but i see a smack as cruel.
ow and this is a forum we all have different morals on things


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Never have never will. It's pointless and wrong in my opinion. Perfect way to make your dog hand shy

As discipline obviously I know some dogs see it as play


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

only ever have once with blaze in his whole life, he learnt from it and has been perfect since, id never do it again though. (Just to add hes not hand shy at all loves people)


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

cav said:


> Well ive got a few dogs different breeds(cavaliers,staffie,st bernard) and ive never once needed raise my hand to one so when i see a thread asking if i smack my dogs i thought OMG
> 
> Im sorry but i see a smack as cruel.
> ow and this is a forum we all have different morals on things


I see smacking as cruel too. Which is why I was asking, had you read my original post you'd have seen that.

I know it's forum, and we all have different opinions, which is why I posted...to get opinions. I don't tend to click on threads I find stupid though.


----------



## Stoka (Sep 14, 2010)

Only ever had to give my dog a smack once and that was because he went to jump up at an elderly woman going about her every day business and paying no attention to him what so ever. 

He's got a bit of a think about nipping ATM and most of the time a firm NO put's him in his place. 

In my eyes, smacking causes a dog stress and stress kills.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

nope  if i say no or enough they usually stop what there doing anyway


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> nope  if i say no or enough they usually stop what there doing anyway


Off topic, but just had to say, you're dogs are beautiful!


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't smack Alf. He knows I am unhappy with him without having to smack him because my tone of voice changes. Once I had a visitor who smacked him on the nose - I went ballistic! Usually I exclude if I'm getting some unwanted behavour - don't know if it's right but it works.


----------



## JjPhoenix (Jan 6, 2010)

lennys had a smacked bottom once (i mean once too) - although i dont think you could really call it a smack lol a tapped bottom is more appropriate!

I really dont understand this smacking on the nose thing  what precisely is it supposed to acheive?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I only ever raised my hand to jet once (and I wasn't really going to smack him) The way he cringed and tried to blend into the wall was heartbreaking. He's a rescue and I have no idea what happened to him before he came to me, but after seeing the fear he had,I've never even raised my hand to him again (not even when playing) because I never want to see that look again.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

.


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

You could thump my old boy Ninyo (GSD) and it was just such a game to him..... he would stand at the bottom of the bed and get his head kicked (obviously very lightly) and he kept coming back for more and more and more,..... big daft lump... he could take it and ... played very rough.... infact he could drag one of our friends across the floor and he weighed over 20 stone !!!!! Conoch on the other hand is such a sensitive GSD and would flinch even when someone was going to play or pat him at times.... he is a little weirdo !!! But, I love him with all my heart.... Kai (Malamute)...... whats the point in smacking him, he knows to steal food is very, very naughty, but he will do it all the time regardless.....or chocolate bars as was the case on Thursday...... Pamx


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2010)

I don't think I have ever smacked my dogs, I have got cross with them and had to scruff them a couple of times (my JRT in particular when she is having a go at another dog) but have never hit xxx


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Would'nt dream of it, I think a stern telling off achieves just as much if not more than a smack. wayne


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Gemmaa said:


> One of my neighbours has just got a 9 month old Staff. The dog wears a harness and he uses a cheap flexi lead.
> I saw them the other day and the pup saw something and wanted to chase it, so the owner yanked him back to him and then hit the dog on the shoulder.


Very clever! (Not!) Is he deliberately trying to teach the dog NOT to come to him or is he just a dumb ass?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Ferdie's bum is enormous! You can slap him on the bum same as you would a horse and he wouldn't feel a thing! As to the rest of him, there are so many layers of fur you would be wasting your time!


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

No and i never would. I don't want to bread fear in my pup. I sometimes see owners hitting their dogs on the park, and i just have to walk away


----------

